# Macdonald Forest Hills Hotel-Kinlochard Great Britain?



## ValHam (May 26, 2015)

Anyone stay at this timeshare recently?  Would appreciate help with itinerary-It may be too far for day trips from Edinburgh - perhaps I should stay a few days in Edinburgh before going out to Macdonald Forest Hills -How easy is the driving from Glasgow and how long.  Thanks kindly


----------

